# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Лечение народными методами

## ПрЫнцесска

У дочки второй день температура 37,6. Врач поставила острый фарингит. Назначила свечи для повышения иммунитета, прыскалку для горла (на упаковке написано с 3-х лет, а нам 1,3) и антибиотики. Я пока просто пою ромашкой. Чем еще можно лечить ребенка или при фарингите без антибиотиков не обойтись?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Тут сложно советовать. Я не врач и просто расскажу, как мы делаем при температуре.  Побольше гв и другой жидкости. Гомеопатические средства легкие или при непрекращающихся симптомах и длительной температуре делала свечки "Вибуркола".
Мне наш врач гомеопат говорила еще, что сильным действием обладает календула, вот ее мы заваривали и давали по 2 чайные ложки каждый час. 
Еще на лекциях по уходу за ребенком нам говорили, что до 38,5 температуру вообще не сбивать, т.к. организм борется. А антибиотики только собьют защитную реакцию организма и в следующий раз он уже будет ждать лекарства, а не сам бороться.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Температуру я пока маленька не сбиваю. Она и ромашку пить отказывается, хотя я подсластила

----------


## котенок

моя тоже с сахором ромашку непила, а просто заваренную с удовольствием

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, мы тут с Викой с насморком замучились. Неделю сопливим напару. Темпы нет, но сопли, пардон, не кончаются. А она еще и сморкаться никак не может.
Капаю ей називин на ночь, чтоб заснуть. Днем иногда аквамарис, но эффекта почти нат.

Может подскажете народные методы? а то надоело болеть уже...

Мы тут подумали, что, наверное ромашку впрыскивать можно, чтобы воспалительный процесс убрать. Как думаете?

----------


## kazangi

чтоб при болезни от аквамариса толк был, им промывать надо чуть ли не каждые полчаса, короче постоянно. А насчет ромашки... я бы впрыскивать не рискнула, но ватной турундочкой, пропитанной отваром, протирала бы нос, наверное.

----------


## Веснушка

да, побольше аквамариса. и не по одному впрыску, а конкретно залить. Ирин, а почему не рискнула бы? я вот просто сама боюсь, а вообще, влить ромашку так, чтоб изо рта вытекло - отличный метод.

----------


## kazangi

я потому и боюсь, что одно дело себе - чувствуешь как оно там... а другое дело ребенку - там же и уши рядом и дернуться может, ну рука у меня не поднимется у самой)))

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Делюсь своим опытом борьбы с соплями! Есть два способа, которые я с успехом применяю - внешний и внутренний. 
Внешний - это погреть носик (точнее, переносицу) теплым вареным яйцом или нагретой крупной солью в мешочке. 
Внутренний - это намазать носик зверобойным маслом. Младенцам до 1 года рекомендуется мазать крылья носа, малышам постарше помазать внутри носика - пальцем или ватной палочкой. Некоторые мамочки, я знаю, закапывают это масло в нос, но лично я против разного рода закапываний, промываний и т.п.

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Есть еще один эффективный способ победить сопли - это точечный массаж носовых пазух. Но этот способ описать на словах сложно, надо показывать.

----------


## lastochka

про точечный массаж поддержу.отличная вещь! я еще в аптеке покупаю 1).пихтовое масло. смазываю им крылья носа и преддверие ноздрей. Отличная фитотерапия! 2). ингалятор звездочка в виде губной помады(такой тюбик с крышечкой). Это вообще ТАКАЯ вещь!!! Дышать просто так много раз в день. он у нас всегда под рукой. Я его вдыхаю при насморке постоянно!!!очень помогает! ну и пиносол из всех капель мне больше всего нра!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девчат, мы тут с Викой с насморком замучились. Неделю сопливим напару. Темпы нет, но сопли, пардон, не кончаются. А она еще и сморкаться никак не может.
> Капаю ей називин на ночь, чтоб заснуть. Днем иногда аквамарис, но эффекта почти нат.
> 
> Может подскажете народные методы? а то надоело болеть уже...
> 
> Мы тут подумали, что, наверное ромашку впрыскивать можно, чтобы воспалительный процесс убрать. Как думаете?


Просто напишу, что нам помогло. Ингаляции с эфирным маслом пихты. Почаще. Можно набрать ванну теплую, включить воду-душ, чтобы прям пар шел, накапать в ванную несколько капель масла и сидеть в ней подольше. 
Еще ингаляции с помощью такого примитивного ингалятора (не знаю, как он по-научному называется), похож на кастрюльку с воронкой (стоит 150р.), в него кипяток и тоже какого-нибудь масла. Наша врач говорила, что беременным лучше пихту, эвкалипт может дать какой-то эффект помимо дыхательного. Пихту и делали.
Еще нам родители еще давно купили компрессорный ингалятор, в него можно заливать не только лекарства, но и физраствор и даже просто минералку. Я заливала Есентуки. Так круто действует. Нос сразу дышать начинает. Мне очень понравилось.
Ну и еще в качестве полосканий можно заваривать не ромашку, а календулу.Вике давать по пол чайной ложки раз в час.

----------


## Polixenia

> Мы тут подумали, что, наверное ромашку впрыскивать можно, чтобы воспалительный процесс убрать. Как думаете?


есть, кстати, "Аквалор" с ромашкой. 

Еще у Комаровского читала, что, прежде чем лечить насморк, надо выяснить, какой он: инфекционный или аллергический. Потому что они лечатся по-разному.

----------


## kazangi

ой, точно Аквалор с ромашкой и алоэ - супер вещь!!! и мягко промывает и легкий антисептик в то же время.

----------


## yakudza

сегодня промывались аквалором - легче. И грела пазухи яйцами.
Завтра попрошу еще пихтовое масло и календулу, спасибо!
В горячей ванне сидеть не рискну, пожалуй... Ингалятора нет, но подышать над кастрюлькой можно попробовать)))

----------


## yakudza

Ещё поняла, что надо хорошенько утеплить ноги. А еще лучше пропарить в ванночке.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ты сама в ванну и не садись, рядом сиди на стульчике. А Вику внутрь и чтоб пару побольше, чтоб увлажнялась слизистая.

----------


## kazangi

говорят еще, что можно руки парить - эффект не хуже, чем парить ноги. А переносится легче.

----------


## kiara

> Просто напишу, что нам помогло. 
> Еще нам родители еще давно купили компрессорный ингалятор, в него можно заливать не только лекарства, но и физраствор и даже просто минералку. Я заливала Есентуки. Так круто действует. Нос сразу дышать начинает. Мне очень понравилось.


Вот - и у нас есть, мы оптом брали с девчонками, ВЕСЧЬ вообще!!! *кстати - я один продаю такой) по "дешевке")) остался от СП *в продавайке писала про него*).
Самое важное, что не обжечься, как при паровом, ни передозировать ничего и можно совсем крохам. Очень советую в хозяйстве иметь)

----------


## kiara

Девчонки, меня очень волнует тема следующего содержания "когда пища-лекарство", т.е. когда на лекарства уже нет надежды и когда они просто калечат все, что еще теплится,тогда ищутся способы чем-то это все заменить хоть на йоту. Как думаете - здесь это обсудим или отдельной темой?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксан, лучше отдельную тему. Прям так и назвать. У меня первое в голову приходят статьи и книги Шаталовой. Где она питанием, сильно ограниченным и далеко не сбалансированным с т.з. современной теории питания, ставила на ноги сильно больных.
Если у тебя есть, что сказать на эту тему, заведи, пожалуйста, тему!

----------


## kiara

У меня больше "есть что спросить"))) Но тему заведу сейчас! Ибо, уверена, что найдутся и ответы.

----------

